# A question I can't answer.. please help



## kailat (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi guys.. im a little pressed here.. I have a student who has asked me a question on a term that i am really unfamiliar with.. I think i follow what he is saying.. however, im not a hundred percent sure.. so i told him to get an accurate answer, cause i admit i don't know everything... i'd probe other boards and ask those with more experience or more familiar with this terminology.. so this was his question:

"Can ayone explain the jkd/kali concept of zero pressure and how does it relate to zoning out in a confrontation.Also, does the zero pressure concept applicable to combat with weaponry?" 

ALSO HE WROTE THIS: 

"Mark Wiley's FMA Fighting arts,Theory and Practice, has a short section on JKD/Kali combat strategy thatr lists 5 strategies that are central to the art.Zero pressure was one of the strategies that was mentioned. Wiley briefly stated that Zero pressure is the position where an opponets attack has the least force(paraphrase). "

So with this I ask maybe you guys could give him some feedback if you understand or follow what he is saying...i've not read this book he is mentioning... so i guess thats why i don't follow..help please..
you may go personally and answer directly if you'd like to my forum at 
www.imaa.proboards20.com  please sign up and join.. its a pretty slow froum.. really family oriented and close... so not alot of action or people on here.. its mostly just student based..thanks again guys.


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 6, 2006)

That sounds like something from Inosanto's out of print FMA book.  I don't have it on me right now, but in simplest terms, I think zero pressure is just the region of the opponent's striking arc where there is no power in the strike.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Nov 6, 2006)

Yup...move to where he has no power/can't hit you. Against a right-hand forehand strike to the head, zero pressure could be his right side (i.e., if you can diagonal step behind his right elbow, you're behind the strike). Very applicable here! We use the idea, though not the language, constantly. With a bladed weapon, _any _pressure is too much!


----------



## kailat (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks guys.  this is exactly what i was thinking as well.. i just wasn't sure this was exactly what he was reffering too... I've been taught the 10-0 structure from weapon at start at shoulder level being 10 and working its way down to it's target being zero..  but again was not familiar with the term "zero pressure" as his terms...

Hey i give it to him for trying to explore and probe other options..lol...

as with most of my guys i give them the brutal truth, i don't know everything and don't try to act as if i do.. if they have a question i can't answer, then i tell them i'll go above and beyond to find it for them...lol...

most of the time everything is self explanatory, and we can work through most of them allowing them to think for themselves and answer their own questions.. 

Thanks again fellas..


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 7, 2006)

kailat said:


> I've been taught the 10-0 structure from weapon at start at shoulder level being 10 and working its way down to it's target being zero..  but again was not familiar with the term "zero pressure" as his terms



Vunak explains it in percentages. with 0% being the beginning and ending of an arching strike.  Where the guy is aiming his power is 100% pressure (where you don't want to be). The goal is to put yourself in an acceptable position to accept the incoming pressure. Either jamming the attack before the presssure builds to 100% or zoning away where the pressure drops off. The amount of acceptable pressure depends on the attack coming towards you and your physical ability to absorb the strike.


----------

